# Green laser dimming. NOT same problem as other threads.



## ReeceA (Oct 19, 2012)

First off I am going to say that the batteries I was using were new ones, and not the ones it came with. 
Warming the head of the laser pointer using hands does not fix the dimming as suggested by almost every thread on any forum I can find. As a matter-of-fact half the time I warm the head up using my hands the laser gets a LOT dimmer than it should be. Occasionally it works fine, I just pick it up and press the button and it works perfectly without dimming.

Does anyone know the problem? And/or the solution? Thanks very much in advance.

I don't know any of the technical specs about my laser so here is a link to the one I purchased.
http://www.lazerpoint.com/p-10mw-532nm-500m-pen-shaped-green-laser-brass-pointer-pen-black_1674146


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 19, 2012)

ICorrosion on any of the internal components? Check for any crappy solder joints. Could be a defective junction layer in the diode. Is there any warranty on it?


----------



## ReeceA (Oct 20, 2012)

Top Shelf said:


> ICorrosion on any of the internal components? Check for any crappy solder joints. Could be a defective junction layer in the diode. Is there any warranty on it?



I dont exactly think that this laser is designed for the head to come off, I bought a 5mW green one that looks exactly the same and the head on that one does not have a thread and is glued on, so I dont think i will be able to take the head off without ruining the silver finish on it. If you have any other ideas on how to check the joints please tell me. There is warranty, but i really CBF i mean the laser was $10 and it will probably end up costing more to send it back than to just buy another, i would prefer to fix it than buy a new one though.

It could very well be a joint issue, because sometimes i mess around pushing the top and pulling it back and it works for a little while then dims again.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Oct 20, 2012)

They're like $4, maybe you should just pick up a couple more. Sometimes they're just finky.


----------



## ReeceA (Oct 20, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> They're like $4, maybe you should just pick up a couple more. Sometimes they're just finky.



I do not want to buy another laser, i need it in a few days.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 21, 2012)

if new alkalines don't do it, that's about all you can do without voiding any warranty it may have on it. Make sure you arent using "heavy duty" cells, they sometimes can't supply enough juice.


----------



## ReeceA (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont care about the warranty on it, tell me how i can fix it please. Preferably without destroying the looks of it, but if the looks have to go then i dont mind.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought some similar, but 5mw, lasers on Amazon cheap. 2 out of 3 are good, but the other was junk at about half as bright at best. I threw it away.

Warming mine up definitely helps as you've read. Other than that, I blame the cheap buttons. Mine rattle around and if I press them at an angle, putting pressure at different spots, I find I get varying brightness. Sometimes it works, sometimes it takes some finesse. I'm running Eneloops in mine which seem to work great. I keep recharging them before they hit 50% and that seems to help as well.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 22, 2012)

^I've noticed that too on one of my cheap greenies, I thought I was just crazy. Depending on how, where, and how hard you push the button, you can vary the brightness with very repeatable results. Couldn't imagine why, though...

At ReeceA, generally speaking, laser dimming in greens has to do with poor alignment from the factory. Alignment is too hard to reliably fix, much less describe over forums. Often the crystals are optically bonded instead of discrete. Also, they are glued. Sometimes with waxy stuff, sometimes with some sort of super strong stuff. Also, the beam expanding element's first lens is often glued over the crystal set or crystals' holder. 

Green modules are commonly made in 12mm diameter, and you may be able to find another module to fit the pen, but chances are that buying a new one would be cheaper. 

Usually, those you can drill a hole slightly smaller than the laser into a piece of wood. Cut it in half now, so that you can put one half on one side of the laser's front end, and the other half on the other side of the laser's front end. Think of it as making specialized vice jaws. Then, put the entire thing in a normal vice to clamp it down and you should be able to start working it out. It is often pressure-fitted into the brass barrel, but sometimes it is just glued and screwed in, so try unscrewing it first, to see if it is threaded.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 22, 2012)

yup

I have the same cheap generic low power green laser, and it is a shake light when it wants to be

this is due to:

extreme crap quality of electrical components especially battery contacts
crap button
crap manufacture
crap installation


the whole thing is...crap. it is great for pointing at stars though. just have to bounce it off the lawn once or twice
then BOOM it works great....until it doesn't. bounce again, better. if warm, forget it, needs to cool down


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Oct 22, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> ^I've noticed that too on one of my cheap greenies, I thought I was just crazy. Depending on how, where, and how hard you push the button, you can vary the brightness with very repeatable results. Couldn't imagine why, though...
> 
> At ReeceA, generally speaking, laser dimming in greens has to do with poor alignment from the factory. Alignment is too hard to reliably fix, much less describe over forums. Often the crystals are optically bonded instead of discrete. Also, they are glued. Sometimes with waxy stuff, sometimes with some sort of super strong stuff. Also, the beam expanding element's first lens is often glued over the crystal set or crystals' holder.
> 
> ...


I've had luck with the wood trick as well.
I've come across some that are pressfit and glued in... Couldn't get those ones out.
I also broke a pair of tweezers trying to push out one that looked like it was only press fit 

If you need one immediately maybe you can just go to a local store and pick one up. It'll be a lot more expensive though.


----------



## ReeceA (Oct 23, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> ^I've noticed that too on one of my cheap greenies, I thought I was just crazy. Depending on how, where, and how hard you push the button, you can vary the brightness with very repeatable results. Couldn't imagine why, though...
> 
> At ReeceA, generally speaking, laser dimming in greens has to do with poor alignment from the factory. Alignment is too hard to reliably fix, much less describe over forums. Often the crystals are optically bonded instead of discrete. Also, they are glued. Sometimes with waxy stuff, sometimes with some sort of super strong stuff. Also, the beam expanding element's first lens is often glued over the crystal set or crystals' holder.
> 
> ...



That is exactly my problem, thanks for the tips i might try them.


----------

